# 595 Origin or Ultra?



## Aero (Jun 25, 2007)

I am trying to choose between the 595 Origin and Ultra. I am 5' 11" and weigh 180-185 pounds. My rides are usually fairly long 40-100+ miles. Although I am pretty fit, I suffer on the climbs and fall behind my riding partners who all weigh between 150 to 170 pounds. I am looking for the right combination of stiffness for climbing and all day comfort for my size. Thanks.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

We're the same height but you have about 20+ pounds on me. I'm riding an XL 595 Origin and I find it to be a pretty stiff frame. Very comfortable as well. I've not ridden the Ultra, so I can't say but I would be surprised if you'd find a lot of flex in the Origin at your weight. Not sure that the additional stiffness would help you keep up with your pals, either.


----------

